# Will a typicl bookshelf hold a full 10 gal tank???



## EdmondsAquarium

Recently, my friend gave me a three layers bookshelf that I can use for a stand for my 10 gal tank, but I'm little worried about if it can hold the weight. It's a typical Ikea shelf, looks like the one on the picture, instead its color is black brown


----------



## neven

120 lbs that needs a flush level surface, on the shelves i'd say no, but on top it may work if its rather solid. With ikea shelves it really depends on how well kept they are as they can get quite wobbly over time. 

Put aquarium foam pad under it and it should be fine.


----------



## Adz1

Yes i would say you are safe on the very top.
but i would not use any of the three shelves.


----------



## Mferko

i kept a 10g on top of my bookshelf before but after a while the wood definately started to warp


----------



## EdmondsAquarium

It's a new shelf, he never used it before, and he secured the top with two extra nails on each side for me. Yes, I plan to put on the top.


----------



## gklaw

You can try and see what the slef does. If won't collapse castastrophically. Particle board creeps with time. Likely the shlef will bow a little bit if you don't mind. Most of the shelf particle board stands have the gables set in from the edge to go under the tank so the top does not acts like a spring board.

Check out a book shelf loaded with books. Also weak backing will be an issue for lacking lateral stability.


----------



## effox

If you put it on the top, be careful to ensure it doesn't knock over... I'd secure it to the wall if I was doing it.


----------



## joker1535

You could support a shelf in the middle with a 2x4 or something. Extra support at the center of your tank will prevent it from bending the shelf and spreads out the weight of your tank over 3 points.


----------



## Aquaman

First off ...your typical bookshelf as shown will have 2 sides and x amount of shelfs. Usually, all horizontal pieces fit between the vertical sides...including the top shelf. 

If this is the case ( top shelf sits between the sides and NOT on top of the sides),you are not going to like the outcome over time. The weight will be held by less than half the thickness of the board. ( from the point of attactching hardware up ) .
You could cut 2 piece of wood and run side to side under the top shelf and drive a coulple of screws in from the side .That would be your best bet. Use a taller piece in the back to add more side to side stability as well as a good anchoring point to your wall if it apears unstable front to back.
If the top shelf is on top of the sides then you shoud at least put supports under it regardless, even though it is a tad stronger than an inserted top shelf.
Never can be to carefull when it comes to glass boxes full of water and living creatures


----------



## hp10BII

Listen to what Aquaman says, he knows what he's talking about. 

I personally wouldn't do it. Some of the Ikea coffee tables would be fine because the legs are actually supporting the table top, but having owned/owning a few of their bookcases, I wouldn never trust it for an aquarium. Other than the bottom shelf, the strongest part would be the top shelf, but it's probably secured with about 4 screws driven through particleboard. 

Those bookcases aren't that stable and with a tank on the top shelf, your centre of gravity would be quite high making the unit easier to topple over unless you've secured the bookcase to the wall. That might be tough to do and maintaining a level surface at the same time.


----------



## katienaha

EdmondsAquarium said:


> It's a new shelf, he never used it before, and he secured the top with two extra nails on each side for me. Yes, I plan to put on the top.


Do yourself a favour and consider the laws of physics. Look at your shelf with the extra nails in it. When you put all that weight on it, what is bearing the load of the weight??? The nails. Those teeny little nails. A better reincoforcement would be wood up through the middle of the shelves (or very tall, tightly packed books you never plan on reading again!)


----------



## April

id say forget it. get a real wood one..as as aquaman and others said..the side boards need to support under..and the back should have cross bars or a solid back board. if you got a piece of plywood and screwed it in all around the parameters..then id say it would be fine. also toppling is very possible. youd be better to find a little end table or old wooden chest or something. go to the second hand stores. i have a purple metal 10 gallon aquarium stand you can have free..if you like purple.


----------



## target

I wouldn't trust it either. Too many ways it can fail, the main one being it was never designed to hold an aquarium in the first place.


----------



## Diztrbd1

all I needed to see was "Ikea" to be able to say I wouldn't waste my time trying this lol
nice shelf tho. I have my 10g(1st couple pics) on a small book shelf but I ran 3" screws thru the sides into the shelves to strengthen it and I also put some 3" brackets under the top shelf which is actually 2 pieces instead of just one piece . My 33 gal(2nd few pic's ...please excure the mess lol I need to organize it) is also on a bookshelf that is 4' tall. was a little leary about that when I did it , but I loved the shelf and the idea & it is actually made out of real wood (Cherry) Since the top shelf was between the side pieces I took an old black shelf board I had and put it on top and made sure it was over the top of the side boards and then screwed it down & also ran screws thru the sides into the shelves to strengthen it. The nice thing about this shelf is that it's the exact width on my tank so I know the vertical baords are proving good strength. Was really leery about that one for a couple weeks. It seemed strong , but I had fears for awhile. Luckily it has held up for a few months now and I love the height cause I don't have to bend over or sit to see in the tank. Although the sucky thing is I have to get up on something to be able to clean it lol I know Ikea stuff is very cheaply made and wouldn't suggest using that for a stand without doing alot of stuff to it as Aquaman recommended and other said. Better off to find a solid/real wood shelf , better safe than sorry


----------



## EdmondsAquarium

Ok, guys....really appreciated all the inputs. There will be more works than I expected. Anyway, I decided to pass the idea of using it as fish stand. If you have a 10 gal tank stand in dark color, like black or black brown, definitely not in pink  , feel free to PM me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Smiladon

I have a 2.5gallon Betta tank in my book shelf without any problems.

I would however not go any more than a 5 gallon tank (cutting it close). Because the "screws" in the bottom will need to hold all that weight and unfortunately the wood itself is not designed for it.

My advice: dont put a 10Gallon tank in a bookshelf (unless you want to try experimenting in your lawn or balcony)


----------



## Diztrbd1

seen this http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-stand-10-gallon-7776/, dunno if it's sold yet


----------



## EdmondsAquarium

thanks a lot, just PM'd the seller


----------



## Diztrbd1

u very welcome... I believe their phone number is on the ad as well, may want to call them for a faster response and/or beat anyone else to it lol


----------

